# Need some advice



## Newbie (Apr 17, 2015)

So. 1 of the houses I'm in charge of had a box of stuff go missing. The police have now contacted me twice pertaining said box and now they want me to go in for an "interview/statement".

They stated the case "was closed but the supervisors aren't happy with that" and now want the 1 on 1, to come in and "Let's get this behind us"

I know from other contact with police that you "never talk to the police" but I wanted to get some advise from you guys, the people who have been in this field for years. I'm new and have never had any issues like this before. What should I tell them the next time they come calling?

I answered with " I'm fairly new to this industry and am not familiar with the procedures involved in this type of situation. There might be industry standards I'm not familiar with and I'll get back to you once I understand more."


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Newbie said:


> So. 1 of the houses I'm in charge of had a box of stuff go missing. The police have now contacted me twice pertaining said box and now they want me to go in for an "interview/statement".
> 
> They stated the case "was closed but the supervisors aren't happy with that" and now want the 1 on 1, to come in and "Let's get this behind us"
> 
> ...


We went through something like this years ago. I had nothing to hide and no knowledge of where the missing items were. I voluntarily offered up all pics we had of the property and explained to the detective how the industry works. I also showed him sign in sheets so he could get an idea of not only how much traffic a property has but he also got a feel for how many people have keys. 

In our case I made a friend on the force and we do rekeys for them all the time. I even get calls from private customers saying the officers told me I should call you. This doesn't necessarily have to be a bad thing.


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

Newbie said:


> I know from other contact with police that you "never talk to the police"
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Damn right, AV!


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Just tell the Detective to stick it and text them a picture of both hands raised with the caption " don't shoot". No no no don't take that advice. 

Seriously give them the Customer Service Reps name at the bank and tell the Popo to have them come in for a 1 on 1. The CSR knows 1/3rd of the people who have entered that home the other 2/3rds are unknown so advise Popo to do fingerprints. 

I've had 4 subs actually get charged with trespassing and theft and we paid for Attys to get this dropped BUT cost several $1000's each time. As you can see I'm not impressed with how most Law Enforcement treat P&P Contractors with these type of complaints.


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

IMHO I would spend the few bucks and have my lawyer accompany me. 
 Unfortunately Ive been in that situation. Their "lets talk" is them trying to get you to admit that maybe you did take a lego off the floor then yeah yeah yeah you broke in to support your habit and took gramma's jewels.. 
There is no way Id go with out counsel.. Sucks that we are looked at like that but it is what it is...

Sorry you are going thru that...


M:vs_cool:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PPPrincessNOT said:


> IMHO I would spend the few bucks and have my lawyer accompany me.
> Unfortunately Ive been in that situation. Their "lets talk" is them trying to get you to admit that maybe you did take a lego off the floor then yeah yeah yeah you broke in to support your habit and took gramma's jewels..
> There is no way Id go with out counsel.. Sucks that we are looked at like that but it is what it is...
> 
> ...


I would be VERY concerned with looking guilty showing up with an attorney.


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I would be VERY concerned with looking guilty showing up with an attorney.


 
I understand what you're saying... But every cop buddy of mine has said Never go alone.. They are trained to twist whatever you say to get you to say what they want.. 

Years ago my ex hubby and I were brought into "talk" about vandalism where he had just been let go the week before. By the end of the conversation they had me convinced that I had done it...(turned out they had let go a secretary and her lug of a bf did it) But it was a weird few days with them breathing down our backs

IMHO its just to CYA... Theres enough innocent people in prison to make me think bringing a lawyer is a good idea..

Just my .02 

now off to route the snow removals... ugh

M:vs_cool:


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Normally I would agree with "don't show up looking guilty". But in this case I think I agree with the Princess because cop showed his cards when he said "case closed but the supervisors aren't happy". The investigator is under fire from the boss to pin this on someone. He will get you if he can.


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

While I don't have years of experience in this business, I do have quite a few years on the law enforcement side. It would be best to go with an attorney in my opinion. If halfway through you realize you don't need one, you can ask him to leave and pay him for his time and it's a write off. If you go without one and step on your &[email protected]! without someone to caution you not to, you're on your own and will be posting bond more than likely. I don't know about everyone else but around here there's a big push to regard any of work going in and securing before the eviction as trespassing. 2 counties that I cover will now refuse to perform the eviction if the locks have been changed and been winterized when they get there. 

I would speak with an attorney, show him my pictures, sign in sheets, even how easy it is to order a set of bank keys. Then I'd proceed with whatever they advised. They have a long list of suspects from the bank down to whoever has been in the property to include the owners, I would let them know I'm not going to be the easy one to go after. Show them you're professional, well documented, and have more to lose by taking the property than you could possibly gain from it.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Document, document ,document*

When I leave a property with personals that are particularity valuable. The last photos I take are photos of those items in place, followed by a photo of the secured door, being secured. I can only provide information up to that point, and I have it. 

I do not have control of the property or possession of any items after that. 

That along with proper authorization, your applicable licensing and identification can be submitted without an attorney. anything beyond that would in fact be speculation and I would simply answer as such. 

"Here are my photos, showing the items being secured, after that it's your guess" 

I've had two related incidents both were answered with, " Thank You, looks good enough for me, we won't be needing anything more.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Always take a complete set of photos before doing work for your own files!

We've had work orders supposedly as the first contractor to step in the property only to find every drawer pulled out, multiple empty cordless tool cases, kitchen cabinets wide open, closets emptied into the middle of the room, etc. It was obvious the broker, his son, another contractor, etc had ransacked it. We've gone into houses one month with thousands of dollars worth of personals, ie Xboxes, flatscreens, boats, expensive furniture and come back 30 days later to see only a power cord or a dust ring on the entertainment center.
Your photos, the truth and your reputation are the most important things when being investigated, in that order.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

I went through a 6 hour deposition and it was definitely an eye opener. I did have counsel and it was covered under my E&O insurance. " I don't remember" is an answer that they have to take as I found out and was told to use if I was not 100% sure. They WILL I GUARANTEE YOU ask the SAME question backwards forwards and from the middle to catch you in a lie. Answer Truthful and to the best of your recollection. Don't be defensive and BE CREDIBLE ! They are fishing for a scape goat since the case is closed. You could tell them to do a phone interview or ??? But if you show up with records of when you were at the property and what was performed along with pictures you have done all you can. Remember Truth shall set you free and DON'T EXPECT any help from the agency that assigned you the work. DON'T talk to them ! Refer all questions to my counsel was my answer when FAS was calling in regards to the matter. You could tell the police to contact the assigning agency and ask for their records of services performed at the property and by whom. At the end of the deposition I was drug through the opposing counsel was shooting blanks and my atty said we are over when they were rehashing the same questions.


----------



## IPS (May 24, 2015)

Absolutely 100% get an attorney. Dont just call an attorney because they will tell you to remain silent. Now if you do that and they feel they have enough evidence you will receive some sort of citation, guilty or not. The "come down to talk" is them trying to put the blame on you. And as others replied the officer is now under fire from his superiors. Now remember officers/detective are trained to intimidate you and to make you confess before you even knew you did. I have been around the block with this and I am a strong character, But still get nervous with police presence. Also if you are running a business you should have a lawyer contact already. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

I've been in this situation 2 times and thankfully both times they were handled by the national I received my work from at the time, but the only information I gave them was we went to the property to do xyz and that is it. Both times it ended up that personals were missing from inside the property and we were only there for a grass cut. So it was pretty open and shut, but with the amount of people that go through these houses regularly and the ease of access by people that don't have keys is insane. How many of us actually make sure the deadbolt is locked before leaving these houses. A credit card could get you into almost any of them without any traces of being there once you left.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

These types of P&P problems are sickening but nonetheless the police need to do their job since obviously someone has reported the items missing. I will tell you the things I found out:

1) pictures incriminate YOU since the prosecutor will state you acknowledge the items were valuable thus you took pics of the items. 
2) pictures of locked doors don't help
3) pictures of sign in sheets don't help
4) the Bank/National won't help unless they pay off the items missing. 

What is your only defense is they have to prove you took the items. That is hard to do but the investigators will try to intimidate but our lawyers told our guys to walk in and answer only 1 question "I did not take anything and know nothing" then ask 1 question "am I free to leave?" Get up and leave and if they any further questions just call and don't waste my time. Nervous people talk to much--innocent or not.


----------

